# selling van on ebay?



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

Just wondered what experiences members had of selling their vans on ebay? thinking maybe try selling our timberland on ebay classified, MMM and others have drawn a blank. People we have spoken to say ebay just gets you timewasters. any advice on selling would be helpful. thanks.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

There are a lot of wasters on eBay but I think by using a classified ad you do narrow it down a lot,it's countrywide coverage for 15 quid and people are prepared to travel for the right item these days,post lots of good pictures of your van and take time and effort over the description,also post it on Gumtree and Preloved for free..Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Judging by other comments, I would not try selling it back to Timberland :wink: 

Alan


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Sold mine on classifieds (end of March) after 2 listings so under £30

First appointment bought it and settled with cash transfer on a Sunday


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we sold our Pilote on e-bay classifieds last year, after buying the Hymer from there! As has been said, get loads of good pictures of the inside and outside, make a point of the major features in the write up.

and for the financial arrangements, get a deposit when agreeing a price. Then only hand over when the money is in your bank - depending on the bank and the amount payable (Natwest won't do a "faster payment" for higher amounts -( over £25k?)). My buyer paid up at my house by doing a bank to bank transfer on line while I watched; I then checked it into my account before handing over. Once the payment is made, it CANNOT be recalled. Similarly because Natwest don't do bigger amounts I did a telegraphic transfer at my branch to the guy I bought the Hymer from - money was there in a few minutes, and we collected next morning.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi swallow,

when I was in the market for a new van recently I looked at all the places that had classifieds, ebay, autotrader, caravan club, outandabout etc. I eventually bought via autotrader (motorhomes) but would happily have bought off ebay had the van been on there. You run the risk of time wasters where ever you advertise, it goes with the territory I'm afraid. Just be careful and follow the usual rules and your instinct.

Caulkhead


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Disagree with that comment, at least you will get a figure to work on. whether it is a fair one to the seller, well all dealers try to buy cheap.
we could be surprised.

cabby


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I had a number of contacts but only the buyer actually arranged a viewing and I could tell by the questions being asked that they were first time buyers. Other contacts simply said I had not provided enough pictures :lol: I disagreed and said they were welcome to view in person.

BTW if you are asking a fair price there is absolutely no reason to be knocked down! I got the asking price


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone been very helpful will try ebay classified and auto trader yes you are right about timberland will not be asking them if they want to buy know the answer they were not at all helpful when we were thinking of part ex. could write a far long piece but wont needless to say will not be buying again from them although the van itself has been great no problems.


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Never dealt with a dealer, I have bought both mine of Ebay and sold one of them, without problems. Pictures and honesty is the key and you can get a sense of the person you deal with normally. 

Gary


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I sold my van on e bay but not on e bay :? .


I put this add in for a week and had one guy e nail me about the extra details, so I gave him what he wanted.. The add run the distance without any more enquiries then a couple of weeks after the add ran out the same guy e mailed me again to say could he see the van.

He paid me what I was asking and he paid me in real money, saying he had looked at loads of vans and mine was the best he had seen by miles, he had to wait for a couple of weeks while I changed my personal reg plate to my new van.

Good job he bought it as I had two motorhomes at that point :roll: as we bought our Hymer at a good price which was too good to miss.

ray.


----------

